#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-18
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Hi, is a Plasma update planned in Debian in the next let's say two month? … The information would just be useful for me to decide whether to work on Neon or debian based stuff during that time.
<lubot> <RikMills> @JBBgameich [Hi, is a Plasma update planned in Debian in the next let's say two month? … The in …], Nov 27 11:52:42 <maxy>  I had in mind working in plasma, before updating kf again
<lubot> <RikMills> That is all I have seen the main debian plasma maintainer say on IRC
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Thanks.
#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-21
<lubot> <Santa> good afternoon,
<lubot> <Santa> I've just realized almost everything from kde started to fail to build since the new mesa upload
<lubot> <Santa> http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<lubot> <Santa> https://salsa.debian.org/xorg-team/lib/mesa/blob/debian-unstable/debian/changelog
<lubot> <Santa> ↑ quote:
<lubot> <Santa> Don't install EGL/GL/GLES headers or pkg-config files, they're shipped by libglvnd 1.3.0 now. Make old -dev packages transitional, except libegl1-mesa-dev which still has two mesa specific headers.
<lubot> <Santa> so, after a quick inspection of this thing, I have the impression that libglvnd-dev should be added to the depends of qtbase5-dev
<lubot> <Santa> what do you think? am I missing something?
<lubot> <mitya57> I am in process of fixing this in qtbase.
<lubot> <mitya57> Already done one upload to Debian, but it FTBFS itself :) … Working on a new one.
<lubot> <Santa> ok, thank you very much
<lubot> <mitya57> @Santa [so, after a quick inspection of this thing, I have the impression that libglvnd- …], It will be libgl-dev and libegl-dev, not the whole libglvnd-dev.
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 [It will be libgl-dev and libegl-dev, not the whole libglvnd-dev.], 👍
#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-22
<lubot> <mitya57> Santa Should be fixed now with qtbase in proposed.
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 It was the qtbase brokenness that causing this to FTBFS? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/3.15.4-1ubuntu1
<lubot> <RikMills> That was deleted from proposed, but if so maybe can be re-instated now.
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, looks like that.
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 [Santa Should be fixed now with qtbase in proposed.], Thank you very much, as soon as I arrive home I will restart the test rebuilds if the fixed package reached my mirror
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 plasma-framework now FTBFS
<lubot> <mitya57> That is plasma-framework's own include so I guess it should build-dep on libx11-xcb-dev explicitly.
<lubot> <RikMills> right. that is what I was going to ask next. if anything more needed your end. if not, I'm happy to update the build dep this end :)
<lubot> <Santa> frameworks test rebuilds good so far: http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<lubot> <Santa> @RikMills kwindowsystem also fails to build so I'm testing adding libxfixes-dev as build depend
<lubot> <Santa> @RikMills fix for kwindowsystem pushed to the _staging branch
<lubot> <Santa> everything else built fine btw
<lubot> <Santa> going to build plasma now so I will check the results tomorrow in the morning
